# More FSU QB controversy.....



## Browning Slayer (Jun 26, 2015)

What is it with FSU's QB's?? 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...lorida-state-seminoles-suspended-indefinitely


----------



## alphachief (Jun 26, 2015)

If he did it...he'll be gone.  Thank goodness we have a boat load of great young qb's in the pipeline.


----------



## brittthomas (Jun 26, 2015)

alphachief said:


> If he did it...he'll be gone.  Thank goodness we have a boat load of great young qb's in the pipeline.



I concur.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What is it with FSU's QB's??
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...lorida-state-seminoles-suspended-indefinitely



he is proudly continuing the fsu qb thug tradition. Beating a chick is small potatoes compared to rape and theft by taking. Throw in a few lies, and steal some crab legs and he will be one his way to fsu thug glory.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he is proudly continuing the fsu qb thug tradition. Beating a chick is small potatoes compared to rape and theft by taking. Throw in a few lies, and steal some crab legs and he will be one his way to fsu thug glory.



They certainly do love there thugs down there.......I'm sure he didn't do it though,probably her fault!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> They certainly do love there thugs down there.......I'm sure he didn't do it though,probably her fault!!!




Yep....If she cut in line at the bar she deserved it. 


She best be glad he didn't go all HW on her.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm glad to see the university suspended him.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 26, 2015)

FSU is a joke.  If he had been a starter, it would never have happened.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 26, 2015)

Dog Hunter said:


> FSU is a joke.  If he had been a starter, it would never have happened.



So, your saying Winston never did any of the idiotic things he was accused of, since he was a starter?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 26, 2015)

Didn't say that.  He didn't get suspend because of that.  He finally got one game because the heat got so hot.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 26, 2015)

She was obviously lying.  



> Johnson was involved in an argument with the woman after she cut in front of him while they were waiting to order drinks at a bar near the FSU campus





> Johnson, who enrolled at Florida State in January after graduating early from high school, isn't thought to be one of the main contenders for FSU's starting job this season.



How does one graduate high school early and be of drinking age by Summer?
If he does get kicked off the team, it will be because he wasn't a contender for the starting job.  This is small potatoes compared to the bar that was set before him.

I used to pull for FSU in the Bowden Days...even when they were losing.  Not so much now that ole jimbo's callin the shots


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep....If she cut in line at the bar she deserved it.
> 
> 
> She best be glad he didn't go all Jameis Winston on her.



Fixed it for ya Thug!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fixed it for ya Thug!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>





..........It's Friday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> ..........It's Friday.



Heck ya Thug! About to start popping me some cold ones.. Drink a Colt 45 for me!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck ya Thug! About to start popping me some cold ones.. Drink a Colt 45 for me!



And 2 zig zags!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> And 2 zig zags!



and a pack of newports


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> and a pack of newports



5 cash 3's, and a couple $20 scratch offs.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 26, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> How does one graduate high school early and be of drinking age by Summer?



This was my first thought.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> She was obviously lying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bullgator said:


> This was my first thought.



Mine too, but he may have been at one of those bars that underage patrons can order non-alcoholic drinks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 5 cash 3's, and a couple $20 scratch offs.



i missed all the thuggery today. well, cheers to all; maybe Robert didnt drink all the 40s.


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 26, 2015)

Those indefinite suspensions during the offseason really show them. We all know he'll be there when camp opens.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 27, 2015)

FSU has the Notre Dame transfer so Johnson is further down the depth chart. 
Auburn is already working on a nice little transfer package.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 27, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> Those indefinite suspensions during the offseason really show them. We all know he'll be there when camp opens.





bullgator said:


> FSU has the Notre Dame transfer so Johnson is further down the depth chart.
> Auburn is already working on a nice little transfer package.




Actually, UF has stated they'll take Johnson. I guess they figure he can't be any worse than Aaron Hernandez.

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2013/11/23/5137810/florida-georgia-southern-results-game-recap


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Actually, UF has stated they'll take Johnson. I guess they figure he can't be any worse than Aaron Hernandez.
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2013/11/23/5137810/florida-georgia-southern-results-game-recap



What was Jimbo figuring, he couldn't be worse than Jameis? By the way, how many murders did UF turn a blind eye to while Hernandez was there? I'm really not sure why I even respond to this, just felt compelled.http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=400610177


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> What was Jimbo figuring, he couldn't be worse than Jameis? By the way, how many murders did UF turn a blind eye to while Hernandez was there? I'm really not sure why I even respond to this, just felt compelled.http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=400610177



59-20


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 27, 2015)

Who knows how many murders Meyer knew about. We know he knew AH was possibly involved with one shooting.


http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/07/07/sports/ncaafootball/hernandez-among-many-arrested-at-florida-in-the-meyer-years.html?referrer=&_r=0


59-20 hurts but I can only imagine losing to an fcs school at HOME. Don't worry, you'll have your shot at FSU this year and once again fail miserably.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 30, 2015)

Sickening!
First I sure wish FSU had the kind of Saintly players on their teams that all yall's favorites have. 
More importantly what is going on in our society that a man can hit a woman and he isn't shunned by his friends and humiliated by his family for his actions? These players friends actually accept these guys after an act like this? The shame he is made to feel in itself ought to be enough that he never acts in this manner again. 
Guess I still foolishly believe this country still
has some of it's old morality left. I need to face facts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Guess I still foolishly believe this country still
> has some of it's old morality left. I need to face facts.



We're losing more of it every single day...


----------



## Lurker (Jun 30, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> 59-20



21-14 (2007)


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2015)

Lurker said:


> 21-14 (2007)



do it with saban now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> do it with saban now.



Saban is a Thug!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2015)

just announced that the fsu qb deandre has an arrest warrant for punching the lady at the bar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just announced that the fsu qb deandre has an arrest warrant for punching the lady at the bar.



He was never going to be the starter after hearing that. Warrants are only taken out on non starters at FSU..


----------



## Lurker (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> do it with saban now.



Saban was there then. I don't have a dog in that fight, just sayin'.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2015)

Lurker said:


> Saban was there then. I don't have a dog in that fight, just sayin'.



it was the first year for saban. they lost 5 or 6 games with shula players. nice try.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> it was the first year for saban. they lost 5 or 6 games with shula players. nice try.




Ol Boby sure put it on that lying Saban that day.


Just as Jimbo would put it on Saban today.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 30, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Auburn is already working on a nice little transfer package.



The Gus Bus stays full of gas and ready to roll 24/7/365.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Gus Bus stays full of gas and ready to roll 24/7/365.



Recruiting made easy.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> it was the first year for saban. they lost 5 or 6 games with shula players. nice try.



Just sayin'.  I've seen you Dawg fans point out the last game between UGA and FSU.  Just as valid a comparison.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who knows how many murders Meyer knew about. We know he knew AH was possibly involved with one shooting.
> 
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/07/07/sports/ncaafootball/hernandez-among-many-arrested-at-florida-in-the-meyer-years.html?referrer=&_r=0



Gotta be careful with them NY Times articles.  People see where it's from and won't even read it.

I like the quote at the end...If Meyer was still here, I would still be playing at Florida.  Coach Meyer knows what it takes to win.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow! Thug!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 6, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Gotta be careful with them NY Times articles.  People see where it's from and won't even read it.
> 
> I like the quote at the end...If Meyer was still here, I would still be playing at Florida.  Coach Meyer knows what it takes to win.




Not on the sports forum. Good lord these guys love the NYT.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 6, 2015)

The sheer amount of tank tops, backwards hats, and the bartender in overalls screams FLORIDA!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Wow! Thug!!!



this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 6, 2015)

Jumbo needs to start a school for wayward boys, cuz he can sure pick'me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 6, 2015)

Real class act...


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 6, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Jumbo needs to start a school for wayward boys, cuz he can sure pick'me.



I thought 
Jimbo was a wayward boy himself.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2015)

Lurker said:


> Saban was there then. I don't have a dog in that fight, just sayin'.



obvious auburn fan.


----------

